# Columbia export company?



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting...

COLORAN - Columbia Orquideas y Ranas


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the post, Ray. Love those blue Truncatus!

Having a legitimate source for captive-bred Columbian species would be awesome!

Richard.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice Find! Have you called them for anything?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope, just found the link while surfing...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhh you had my mouth watering there for a second.......


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I wouldn't get your hopes up, the site was established in 2006 and expires in July of this year according to the whois lookup.

rob


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

I found another export company a while ago. I don't know if it is legitimate or not...
Colombia taps biodiversity to export exotic creatures | My Sinchew


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i called and left a message, i will let you guys know if and when i hear back.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

If there is a group buy...I'm definatly down for some of those auro's!


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats neat.
Those blue truncatus look more greenish than the Todd Kelley line. (maybe its just the lighting and camera)


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i would LOVE some of the columbian Ranitomeya. anyone seen the reticulata from columbia? they are crazy looking.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i really doubt those ranitomeya are being exported since they were discovered just a few years back and no one really knows how abundant they are.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Columbia is not a country it is a river, maybe this is a river trading company?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

gothaicus said:


> Thats neat.
> Those blue truncatus look more greenish than the Todd Kelley line. (maybe its just the lighting and camera)


The ones that Bill brought in varied from green to blue and funnily enough, I had more greenish ones and always referred to them as green truncatus. At least I until I got on DB and was set straight.

There has to be a paper on this, but I can't see any way that D. truncatus didn't start out as a mimic of P. aurotaenia or at least juvenile Phyllobates.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Colombia*


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Aurotaenia said:


> The ones that Bill brought in varied from green to blue and funnily enough, I had more greenish ones and always referred to them as green truncatus.


The more noticeable difference is that the Todd Kelley line (from Bill) of 'blue' truncatus currently in the hobby have thin stripes, but the ones in the photo on that site have wide stripes like the yellow truncatus we have in the hobby.

Also I emailed that company a year ago and never heard back so I don't think they are active.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Colombia*


columbia and colombia are used somewhat interchangeably on their site so unless I'm totally daft I'm not entirely sure if its just a language thing or if the use has some true meaning.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the spelling does have a lot to do with it, the O and the U both make up 2 different words that mean 2 totally different things.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

> columbia and colombia are used somewhat interchangeably on their site so unless I'm totally daft I'm not entirely sure if its just a language thing or if the use has some true meaning.


This kinda makes me wonder about the origin of the site... "U" and "O" *never* sound the same in Spanish. To confuse the two would be a very odd mistake for a native speaker...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

What is also odd, is that I can't find anything on them other than their web site when you google it regardless of the search parameters.. 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting though, i did a little more research and i think this company was doing illegal business, selling the Fauna to EU illegally without permits.


----------



## GlobalCaptiveBreeders (Apr 25, 2010)

I recently sent one of my employees down to Columbia to meet with the 17 exporters and here's what we found:

1. All are controlled by the same criminal cartel. When we left one to travel to the others, they were alerted to the contents of our prior conversations.

2. All collude on pricing

3. The government has a hands off policy for the exporters, so don't expect any help if you get burned.

4. We did meet someone credible through the Ministry of the Interior, but they needed capital to start a legitimate operation.

My conclusion:

Columbia is similar to Africa in that you should expect to get burned.

Mitch


----------

